# Stock Photos + Membership



## pauschpage (2. August 2003)

Hallo

Bin auf der Suche nach einer Firma, die Stock Photos verkaufen. So wie Superstock.com oder Corbis.com. Jedoch mit Memberships - dh. einmal bezahlen, und ein Jahr so viel wie man will downloaden.

Kennt von euch da wer was? Ablestock kenn ich schon!

MFg
Christian


----------



## Beppone (3. August 2003)

*Hi*

Hab' ich ja noch nie gehört, daß man sich zum Pauschalpreis unbegrenzt für ein Jahr bedienen kann.

Wenn's das gibt, bin ich dabei.
Meine DSL-Flat würde den Bestand solange nonstop Stück absaugen, bis es nichts mehr zu holen gibt.

LG Beppone


----------



## pauschpage (3. August 2003)

Hallo

Hab schon einen gefunden. Könnte dir meinen verkaufen! http://www.ablestock.com


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (4. August 2003)

Verrätst du uns noch, was du gefunden hast?


----------



## pauschpage (4. August 2003)

Eine Photo CD


----------



## bendis (5. August 2003)

Hi,

bei www.photos.com kann man sich von 1 Monat ($ 99,95) bis 1 Jahr ($ 499,95) registrieren lassen und dann so viele Bilder wie man will downloaden.

MfG
Bendis


----------



## Beppone (5. August 2003)

OK, sowas ausgeschlossen.
Nehmt's nicht persönlich, aber
das sind für mich Mittelklasse-Mogelpackungen.
Bildauswahl und Qualität kommen nicht annähernd an die der bekannten Agenturen (ZEFA, MAURITIUS, GETTY etc)ran, viele Motive sind Sammlungen ähnlichster Fotos einer Session (vA People) und der Download ist begrenzt auf 30 (ablestock) oder 50 Bilder pro Tag (photos.com), wer mehr zieht, kann rausfliegen.

In diese Kategorie paßt auch eine dieser 150.000 Cliparts & Photos-Sammlungen für 
EUR 9,95, wie sie überall zu sehen sind.

Für sehr hochwertig halte ich die PhotoAlto.com - Archive, die Peopleaufnahmen sind fein ausgewählt und
kosten pro CD mit 80 Motiven ca. 400 EUR,- Interessant vielleicht auch ccvision.de, die haben sich ziemlich gemausert, finde ich.

Gruß Bep


----------



## pauschpage (5. August 2003)

Naja

Bei Ablestock fehlen mir zu viele Fotos. Wie z.B Bilder die zu Hotels passen, die Gemütlichkeit darstellen. Jedoch gibts da bei Photos.com auch nicht viele.

Aber diese CD's sind einfach zu teuer!


----------



## vinc5nt (26. September 2004)

einmal andersherum: 

Ist es möglich eigene Fotgrafien an derartige stock-sites zu verkaufen? bzw. vergeben solche Seiten Aufträge an freiberufliche Fotografen, oder sind dort richtige Fotografen angestellt (teurer Spaß!)? 

Gruß, 
vincent


----------



## timthalerjj (6. Oktober 2004)

angesichts solcher Preise überlegt man sich doch ernsthaft die Anschaffung einer eigenen Digitalcam und versucht das Beste daraus zu machen. 

Mit ein bisschen Fantasie und Ehrgeiz ist das sicher zu schaffen


----------



## ShadowMan (6. Oktober 2004)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Die Bilder die ich gesehen habe sind zwar nicht gerade leicht zu fotographieren und die Locations sind auch nicht gerade nebenan, aber wenn man solche Bilder wirklich brauchen sollte (für die HP oder sonstiges), würde ich mir wirklich überlegen, mir für den Preis nicht selbst eine Digicam zu kaufen oder vielleicht zu leihen? Klar werden diese Fotos nicht ganz so gut, aber immerhin kann man dann sicher sein das es dieses Foto nicht noch auf anderen Seiten gibt und ich denke bevor ich 400 Euro bezahle...

Aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## awayfromtheflock (30. Mai 2005)

Beim Open-Directory gibt es eine spezielle Kategorie für Bildagenturen, die teilweise ihre Royalty-Free Bilder für 5 Euro/Stück verkaufen oder sich durch Werbung finanzieren, sprich die Bilder kostenlos abgeben. 

http://www.dmoz.org/World/Deutsch/W...altung/Fotografie/Bildagenturen_und_-archive/


----------

